# Goose Hunter Killed



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Just goes and shows what types of idiot people we deal with.

"Young hunter shot
Official report not yet available
By The Emporia Gazette (Contact)
Saturday, December 15, 2007

A Lyon County youth reportedly was killed this morning as he and a friend were hunting fowl on property in northwest Lyon County.

Law enforcement officers were working the scene of the shooting and have not been contacted yet for an official report.

According to information from friends of the families involved, neither young man was believed to have fired the fatal shot. The initial, unconfirmed report said that the shot came from an old pickup truck that was passing by on the roadway. The truck was described as either red or orange. The shot apparently came from a rifle."
=========================================================

I would bet money that the A-hole that killed him was shooting at his decoys thinking they were geese.
Jim


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Thats Sad!


----------



## saltyoperator (May 6, 2006)

What a shame! It is a scary thought and you never know if that could happen to you or not! There are alot of crazy people that do that sort of thing! Hope they find that sorrry SOB!


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Very sad news indeed. Prayers for the family. What a tragic event.

Mike


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

How sad... sending my prayers.


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

this has happened before in the past. i just cant remember the details. i think it was a grandfather who killed his grandson. sad


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

That sounds like a murder not an accident.


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

this is the second story i have heard like this. The other one that i had heard of was to an Avery Prostaffer in Canada. Was killed by a rifle shot to the head.

prayers go out to all family members involved. 

to those of you who fired the shots, may you rot in hadies.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*avery prostaffer*

I heard the same story about the avery pro staffer a few weeks ago. Have not yet heard about this accident until now; sad story Prayers go out ....Tommy261


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I just got an email from a friend in Kansas, their kids are friends with the 3 boys that were in the field. They were goose hunting and laying in the spread when the truck stopped and shot. I sure hope they find em...


----------



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Very sad.

If you hunt geese enough you'll have someone try to shoot your spread. I have had folks pull up, stop and get out of the truck with a rifle or stick a rifle out the window numerous times. As soon as I see someone slow down I have everyone stand up in the spread.

A friend of mine who posts on here had a guy pull up and get out with a rifle to shoot his spread just last week. Luckily they saw him in time before he could fire a shot and stood up waving him off.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

It's amazing that it doesn't happen more often. Luckily its never happened on any of our hunts. Prayers sent for the family...Not that anytime is a good time but especially during this time of year!

Late,
Cox


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

What kind of inbred dumbazz would shoot into a decoy spread with a rifle? I guess I'll have to take my varmint rifle with me on my next goose hunt to fire back.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

TEALnexttime said:


> this has happened before in the past. i just cant remember the details. i think it was a grandfather who killed his grandson. sad


totally diferent, that is the one where the grandfather misstook his grandson for a deer.

man this story is really sad. i wonder did the truck "shoot at a goose" with a rifle or did he shoot at the hunter on purpose?


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

This **** has been happening for years in SE Texas. These morons have been shooting roosts and spreads since I was a kid. A certain BIG guide service west of town had employees that would shoot our roost/pond all the time when we were hunting there. You would see/hear them drive away from thier field/spread in the fog, then hear them empty the rifle, them hear the truck come back and park. But I expected nothing less from this outfit.

In 1989 we had a combo of State and Federal wardens stake out our property west of winnie to catch the guys that were shooting into our roosts with rifles. They shot into some spreads and the Feds got involved. They blocked them in on our property and busted them. They had maps that showed roods and fields that were being hit at that time, and had two rifles and plenty of ammo on them. They were trying to break the chain that was across one of our roads that entered the back side of the property. They did jail time.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Lezz Go said:


> What kind of inbred dumbazz would shoot into a decoy spread with a rifle? I guess I'll have to take my varmint rifle with me on my next goose hunt to fire back.


They don't know it is decoys. They think it is really birds. Think about it, a decoy spread is designed to fool geese and they have better vision than you and I. If it'll fool a goose at 30 yards it'll fool a fool at 200 yards. Sure, if you know what you are looking at you can see it is a spread. If you are not a goose hunter it will be harder to tell.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Lots of old school (timers) will unload on geese with a rifle,, specially in the rye field where the cows eat.. Money, geese destroy the crops and the old timers hate geese. seen it happens lots of times. 

thoughts and prayers out to the family and friends of this young man!


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

Guys,

This seems to be happening more often since more and more hunters are using full body decoys. Might be a good idea to leave the trucks and trailers a little more visible!


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Here is another incident-

http://www.kctv5.com/news/14872351/detail.html

The best defense is to be dilligent and if a truck or car slows or stops and you think they may be looking at your spread then get up and let 'em see you. You could park your truck on the side of the road and some of these yahoos would just use it for a rifle rest.


----------



## Fecster (Sep 26, 2007)

Ditto Saltydog and Waterspout.At my old lease in Garwood farmers
would regularly shoot rifles into concentrations to run them off. If
you see a vehicle approaching stand up and make sure they know
its fake.


----------



## bnp10 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats sad for that young man for something like to happen to him and his family. i was goose hunting the other day near alice and there was a truck creeping down the side of the road and we were watching it while we were picking up our decoys and we heard a shot fired from that truck. my 2 buddies and i were about half a mile away from it and we figured they shooting at our spread so we fired a couple of shots up in the air to let them know there was people out there. i cant be believe that there are people out there that would do that just for a goose.
all my sorrows go out to his friends a family.


----------



## specked.out130 (Dec 16, 2007)

I wouldnt have been shooting in the air. I would have been shooting at the truck, for protection. Hopefully putting a few bullet holes in the cab making them think about it a little longer next time.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I heard of some out of state guys that got caught shooting neck-banded geese with rifles, how bad is that for our conservation efforts?? I know that some full bodies now in days have neck-bands on them, Hardcore I think.... anyone who has one might reconsider using that decoy in their spread.

Prayers to the families!!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

They have caught the guy that shot the kid. Don't know what charges they are bringing at the moment. Some 57 year old guy.........needs to removed from the gene pool......


----------



## txhoghtr (Aug 14, 2006)

Very sad. Nothing more can explain it. Just Very Sad!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

daddyeaux said:


> They have caught the guy that shot the kid. Don't know what charges they are bringing at the moment. Some 57 year old guy.........needs to removed from the gene pool......


Keep us posted...


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

At the moment all they have charged him with is shooting from the road. I will keep checking on this. He claims he just shot at the decoys and didn't know anyone was hit. Like he doesn't watch the new?? Anyway he claimed stupid when the law showed up at his door.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

MURDER hope they catch that sob


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

Fecster said:


> Ditto Saltydog and Waterspout.At my old lease in Garwood farmers
> would regularly shoot rifles into concentrations to run them off. If
> you see a vehicle approaching stand up and make sure they know
> its fake.


let me get this right they lease the land to hunters then fire into the spread????


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

*I did some research ...*

... and found this ...

"We at C.A.S.H. are dedicated to reducing the killing and suffering of animals at the hands of individuals who kill and maim innocent animals for sport. These same individuals endanger themselves and others, causing needless injuries and death to many Americans every year."

This goose hunters death is one of the most recent articles sited on probably the most stupid web site I've ever seen ... the Committee to Abolish Sport Hunting ...

If it were not for hunters conservation efforts, there wouldn't be an animal left of the continent ...


----------



## Hardbait (Jul 31, 2007)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> ... and found this ...
> 
> "We at C.A.S.H. are dedicated to reducing the killing and suffering of animals at the hands of individuals who kill and maim innocent animals for sport. These same individuals endanger themselves and others, causing needless injuries and death to many Americans every year."
> 
> ...


Amen, brother. That website and those people are more than stupid. Do they really think that "non consumptive" viewing of wildlife brought more money for conservation that hunting and fishing? I would like to see their figures, because in Texas alone OUR figure was 6 billion dollars. Obviously not all of that money went to conservation, but I am willing to bet that what we paid in excise taxes was considerably larger than what they paid in daily use fees at state and federal parks. I guess they use the Enron accounting program.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hardbait said:


> Amen, brother. That website and those people are more than stupid. Do they really think that "non consumptive" viewing of wildlife brought more money for conservation that hunting and fishing? I would like to see their figures, because in Texas alone OUR figure was 6 billion dollars. Obviously not all of that money went to conservation, but I am willing to bet that what we paid in excise taxes was considerably larger than what they paid in daily use fees at state and federal parks. I guess they use the Enron accounting program.


100% factual ... A recent National Geographic article put the Nations numbers to light as a whole if you recall or if anyone is interested in looking at it, which is interesting because it's a very liberal publication ... but it did a lot of good things for our cause ...


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Very sad.

I've witnessed some careless barrel awareness on our lease and will certainly address it next outing.

We are all only a careless action away from tragedy when in our element.

My the Lord comfort the young man and his loves ones.

That is just terrible.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey guys, here is the list of charges this jerk has filed on him for shooting the kid.

 Daddy here are the charges that the guy is facing.

single felony count of involuntary manslaughter

The state also filed two alternative charges of involuntary manslaughter, alleging that the killing was done reckless either:

• while committing, attempting to commit or fleeing from committing criminal discharge of a firearm; or

• while committing the "lawful act of hunting in an unlawful manner."

Also faces three misdemeanor charges:

attempted unlawful methods of taking wildlife

criminal hunting

criminal discharge of a firearm

Kinda teed off at the moment after reading the article in the local paper, because now the guy and his brother that was with him are saying he stopped got out of the truck and fired a single shot at a coyote and then later saw the decoys and a man standing in the field as he drove away.

The 3rd occupant who was sitting in the middle of the pick up said the guy rolled the window down and fired near geese in a field.

What ****** me off is if he was outside the truck and fired the shot....surely ya'd think he would have heard the kids scream when he got hit before getting back into his truck.... "fricken jerk" grrrrrrr


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm just bumping this up so everyone can see what this jerk is finally being charged with......


----------

